# Externe Festplatte - SATA Karte erkennt Platte nicht



## Spock55000 (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir eine WD4000YS Caviar RAID Edition2 gekaut, dazu ein Fantec LD-H35US2 3,5" Gehäuse (für SATA2).
Da mein Asus A8N-SLI Premium kein SATA 2 hat, habe ich mir noch eine PCIe Karte für SATA2 bzw eSATA geholt und eingebaut. Windows erkennt diese Karte und hat den Treiber installiert.  Wenn ich jedoch nun meine Platte über das eSATA Kabel anschließe wird diese nicht vom System erkannt, über den normalen SATA1 Anschluss und USB 2.0 ANschluss wird diese erkannt.

Wo liegt nun der Fehler?
Link für SATA Kontroller: http://arlt.com/shop/warenkorb.php?...Arlt_Session=174100b9c6dd67259f5b336a818374eb

Mfg

Spock


----------



## AndreG (29. Januar 2007)

Moin,

Schon mal Treiber vom Hersteller installiert?

Mfg Andre


----------



## octo124 (30. Januar 2007)

Ist die externe per Datenträgerverwaltung oder externe Partitionsprogs partitioniert und formatiert worden? Wenn nicht nachholen, egal ob unter SATA1 o. USB.

Und schau mal ins Handbuch, ob da zur Aktivierung von dem PCI-Expr. Steckplatz was steht.
Was steht konkret zu dieser Hardware im Gerätemanager inkl. Namen der installierten Treiber?

Evt. postest du mal einige Infos, was wir uns unter "optionales Zubehör Stromversorgungs-kabel 65310 sowie externes Datenkabel 84291 bzw.84292" vorstellen sollen. Mit was für nen Kabel verbindest du die Karte + Gehäuse?


----------



## Spock55000 (30. Januar 2007)

Also der Herstellertreiber wurde installiert. So ein JMicron JMB360_363 irgendwas Treiber.
Ein Handbuch gibts nicht wirklich... bzw. keins, oder ich habs net gefunden...

Da ich die Karte schon ausgebaut habe und eigentlich heute oder morgen zum arlt zurückbringen wollte steht nun nix mehr im G-Manager. Aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann, stand da "JMicron SATA Controller" oder sowas ind er Art. 
Was unter optionals Stromkabel zu verstehen ist, kapier ich nicht.
Ich verbinde die Festplatte bzw. das Gehäuse mit einem eSATA Kabel direkt an den Kontroller. Ebenso ist ein Adapter für SATA1 vorhanden mit der die Platte im Moment angeschlossen ist, an einer Slotblende von ASUS für Extrene SATA1 Platten.


----------

